# يرجى الافادة عن كيفية حساب الوصلات الميكانيكية في حديد التسليح Couplers design



## Jamal (3 سبتمبر 2010)

يرجى الافادة عن كيفية حساب الوصلات الميكانيكية في حديد التسليح

Couplers specifications & design calculations


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

Jamal قال:


> يرجى الافادة عن كيفية حساب الوصلات الميكانيكية في حديد التسليح





Jamal قال:


> Couplers specifications & design calculations


السلام عليكم
عميلة وصل قضبان حديد التسليح الانشائي من التقنيات الحديثة في عالم الانشاءات وتستخدم بشكل عام في الحالات التالية :-



عندما يكون قطر حديد التسليح اكبر من 32 مم.
عند وجود كثافة عالية لحديد التسليح.​
عند استخدام نظام slip from الطوبار المنزلق ومطلوب تنفيذ تشريك حديد.​
عند استخدام نظام الطوبار الاملس fair face concrete عند الحاجة لتنفيذ تشريك حديد.​
سرعة التنفيذ.​
وطريقة الوصل الميكانيكية coupler تكون بعددة طرق منها ما يستخدم نظام التسنين لقضبان حديد التسليح thread bar بواسطة الات خاصة ، ومنا ما يستخدم نظام الرباغي​


ويجب ان تكون هذه الوصلات مطابقة للمواصفات

The Splicing system provides butt joint when the bar threading is fully engaged with coupler by appropriate tightening. The Ecofix splicing complies with BS-8110 Part 1, 1989 & BS-5400 Part 4, 1990 andACI-318.





Conventional Lap Splicing 




Ecofix Mechanical Splicing 




Engagement of hreads of rebar and coupler​
​




























عملية تسنين قضبان حديد التسليح




التثبيت بالبراغي (وهي اقل انتشارا)
وللمزيد يمكن الاطلاع على الملف التالي
http://www.armatures-herisson.com/files/pdf/herisson_technical_sheets.pdf​
​


----------



## سبع الليل (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً لك مهندس رزق

وشكراً لطارح الموضوع


----------



## doha_4all (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس رزق و بارك الله فيك


----------



## laive (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندسنا الكريم .........معلومة ممتازة


----------



## enge_rana (4 سبتمبر 2010)

اخي المشرف مدينزل عندي اي ملف


----------



## Jamal (4 سبتمبر 2010)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عميلة وصل قضبان حديد التسليح الانشائي من التقنيات الحديثة في عالم الانشاءات وتستخدم بشكل عام في الحالات التالية :-
> 
> 
> ...



بداية اود ان اقدم خالص شكري لاستاذنا الكبير م. رزق حجاوي لعطائه الدائم
اود الاستفسارعن الامور التالية:

1. هل عملية التسنين Threading تقلل من قطر الحديد وما هو مدى التأثير
2. ما هي مقاومة المادة المصنوعة منها ال coupler 
3. هل هناك حسابات خاصة لالية نقل القوة من خلال الاسنان وما هي عمق الاسنان وعددها
4.اشتراطات الكود الامريكي في الوصلات الميكانيكية
5.هل يمكن ان تستعمل هذه الوصلات في تفاصيل حديد لمقاومة الزلازل

اسف على الاطالة
وشكرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (4 سبتمبر 2010)

Jamal قال:


> بداية اود ان اقدم خالص شكري لاستاذنا الكبير م. رزق حجاوي لعطائه الدائم





Jamal قال:


> اود الاستفسارعن الامور التالية:
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


​ السلام عليكم




> هل عملية التسنين Threading تقلل من قطر الحديد وما هو مدى التأثير


نعم ان عملية التسنين تقلل من قطر حديد التسليح (التسنين يكون بشكل مخروطي cone او اسطواني cylinder حسب نوعية coupler)ولكن عملية التسنين يجب ان تكون بطول محدد ومن ضمن منطقة وبذلك لا يكون هناك لها اي تأثير على قدرة التحميل.





الشكل المخروطي cone shape للتسنين





الشكل الاسطواني للتسنين Cylinder Shape



> هل هناك حسابات خاصة لالية نقل القوة من خلال الاسنان وما هي عمق الاسنان وعددها


من الواضح انك لم تتطلع على الملف في المشاركة السابقة ،حسبما ذكرت سابقا فان ذلك يعتمد على نوعية ونظام coupler فهي تكون محددة في مواصفات هذه الوصلات حيث تختلف ابعادها حسب قطر حديد التسليح كما هواضح في الصورة المرفقة





اما بخصوص مواصفات Fy لهذه الوصله فهي تختلف بحسب نوعيتها وفي جميع الاحوال يجب الا تقل عن 112% من Fy لحديد التسليح (حسب الملفات المرفقة )وفي جميع الاحوال يجب ان يتم عمل عينات من الوصلات الميكانيكية المعتمدة وفحصها على الشد ويجب ان يكون الانهيار في قضيب التسليح وليس في الوصلة .





لاحظ ان الانهيار تحت فحص الشد في حديد التسليح وليس في الوصلة



> هل يمكن ان تستعمل هذه الوصلات في تفاصيل حديد لمقاومة الزلازل


نعم يمكن استخدام الوصلات الميكانيكية في الابنية التي تصمم على الزلازل وقد تم استخدام وصلات ميكانيكية في برج خليفة (برج دبي وهو اعلى برج في العالم ).
وللمزيد عن استخدام هذا النظام من الوصل في برج دبي اليك هذا الرباط
http://www.preshcon.com/bms_rebar_couplers.htm
وللمزيد عن موضوع وانواع الوصلات الميكانيكية
http://www.williamsform.com/Concrete_Forming_Hardware/pdfs/fh3031.pdf
http://www.erico.com/public/library/Concrete/LT1139.pdf
http://www.masco.net/pdf/catalogs/formingandaccessories/page189.pdf​


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو كتير بارك الله فيك*


----------



## م توني (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كالعادة مبدع يا مهندس رزق شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم *

*بما انه الموضوع عن التوصيل الميكانيكي للحديد اريد ان اسأل سؤال في بعض المباني العادية اذا كان صاحب *

*المشروع لا يعرف شئ عن الهندسة وكيفية تنفيذ الاعمال احيانا ما يطلب من المقاول ان يعمل شيئا دون ان*

*يفكر هل هناك سبب هندسي بأن المقاول قد يترك هذا الحديد ظاهرا دون تغطيته مثلا او قصه !! *

*وانا اقصد هنا حديد الاشاير .. في احد المشاريع الصغيرة اراد المالك ان يبني عمارة يصل عدد ادوارها على *

*دورين وملحق ولكنه اراد عمل دور واحد ومن ثم يكمل باقي الادوار عندما تنسح له الفرصة وعند اكتمال صب *

*سقف الدور الاول هنا من المعروف انه سيكون هناك حديد ظاهر وهو الاشاير فقد طلب المالك من المقاول *

*قص هذا الحديد ولم يرد عليه المقاول بأن عليه ان يبقي هذا الحديد ليستكمل الادوار بافي .. عندما سمعت *

*بهذه المعلومة فكرت بأنه كيف سيتم حل هذه المشكله فخطر على بالي التالي *

*- ان يتم كسر الخرسانة في السقف التي تحيط بحديد الاعمده ويتم عمل التوصيل الميكانيكي ..*

*- او ان يتم تكسير الخرسانة في السقف التي تحيط بحديد الاعمدة ويتم ربط حديد*

*طوله = سمك البلاطة + حديد التشريك .. ويرفع الحديد الجديد لعمل سقف الدور الثاني .*

*فهل تحليلي صحيح .؟ *

*آسف على الاطالة *​


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل من مجيب من حضرة المهندسين على هذا التحليل والتصحيح ان كان خاطئ !

لم اسال هذا السؤال لنفسي انما نحن نعرف بأننا نواجه مشاكل سواء في التنفيذ او التصميم ولنعرف ونكسب 

خبرة ونتعرف على كيفية حل هذه المشاكل لذلك كلنا مستفيدون ولله الحمد .
*


----------



## رزق حجاوي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

م/ سمو الامير قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> 
> *بما انه الموضوع عن التوصيل الميكانيكي للحديد اريد ان اسأل سؤال في بعض المباني العادية اذا كان صاحب *
> ...


​ السلام عليكم
من حيث المبدأ يمكن استخدام الوصلات الميكانيكية في الحالات التي لا يكون فيها طول حديد التسليح كاف.
ولكن استخدام التقنيات الحديثة في التنفيذ يحتاج الى معدات خاصة ومهارات فنية عاليه وكذلك تكلفة في التنفيذ، وهذا غير متوفر في الاعمال الشعبية فلذلك لا يتم اللجوء لمثل هذه الحلول وانما نتبع الطرق التقدية في التنفيذ.


----------



## اكسترا ايجيبت (17 ديسمبر 2011)

يمكن عمل تسنين (threading) للسيخ دون أن يقلل من قطر السيخ عن طريق الكبس على البارد (cold forgin ) لمعرفة تفاصيل أكثر www.extra-egypt.com


----------



## اكسترا ايجيبت (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يمكن عمل تسنين للسيخ دون ان يقلل من قطر السيخ عن طريق كبس الاسياخ على البارد (cold forgin)http://www.extra-egypt.com


----------



## abu rageh (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اكسترا ايجيبت (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## اكسترا ايجيبت (18 ديسمبر 2011)

تستخدم الوصلات الميكانيكية لحل مشاكل كثيرة منها Slip form, Diaphram Wall, وايظا يمكن ان يستخدم للاعمال المستقيلية (Future Extention) وتقليل الهالك من الحديد.
*مزايا الوصلات الميكانيكية*

*يتغلب نظام الوصلات الميكانيكية على كثير من العيوب الشائعة فى الطرق التقليدية (الوصلات بالتراكب – الوصلات باللحام .....الخ).*

*فعلى الرغم من ان الوصلات بالتراكب هى الطريقة الأكثر شيوعا فى الإنشاءات الخرسانية إلا إنها لاتخلو من بعض المشاكل مثل البطء فى التنفيذ وإرتفاع نسبة الفاقد فى حديد التسليح فضلا عن إزدحام الأسياخ فى القطاع الخرسانى الواحد.*

*أما الوصلات باللحام فهى لاتستخدم إلا مع نوعية من الصلب القابل للحام ولابد من توافر عدة شروط لتنفيذها من أهمها الدقة فى الاداء والذى ينتفى معه وجود أى خطأ خلال التنفيذ وهذا بدوره يتطلب توافر العماله المعتمدة والمؤهله للقيام بأعمال اللحام والوصلات بكفاءة عالية وهذا يؤدى بطريقة غير مباشرة الى إرتفاع التكاليف بسبب إرتفاع أجور العمالة المدربة.*

*لكل ماتقدم تعتبر الوصلات الميكانيكية هى الحل الأمثل والأسهل والأكثر أمانا لأنظمة البناء الحديث فهى تتميز بعدة مميزات منها:-*

*·* *السهولة: ليس فقط سهولة التصنيع الذى يؤدى بدوره الى تحقيق إنتاجية عالية فى وقت قصير وبالتالى تسليم أوامر التشغيل فى الوقت المناسب للعميل ، ليس هذا فقط وإنما يتميز نظام الوصلات الميكانيكية بسهولة التركيب سواء من حيث وصل الاسياخ بالجلب بدون الحاجة إلى مفتاح عزم خاص بذلك ومن حيث أيضا سهولة التركيب فى الموقع فلا يوجد زحام للأسياخ ولايظهر أى بروز أو نتوء من الأسياخ يمكن أن يعطل العمل.*

*·* *تقليل التكاليف: حيث أن إستخدام نظام الوصلات الميكانيكية يؤدى إلى تخفيض الفاقد من حديد التسليح كما ان سرعة التصنيع والتسليم ينعكس بشكل مباشر على سرعة الأداء فى موقع العمل وبالتالى إنخفاض التكاليف بالنسبة للعميل.*

*·* *الأمان: يتميز نظام الوصلات الميكانيكية بالأمان الكامل حيث تتم عملية التصنيع طبقا لمقاييس الجودة العالمية والمواصفات الواردة فى الكود المصرى والكود الامريكى وهو مايستلزم إختبار أنواع من الحديد ذات مواصفات خاصة لتصنيع الجلب.*
* 

إختبار الشد
يهدف إجراء إختبار الشد إلى إثبات أن الوصلة الميكانيكية المكونة من عدد 2 قلاووظ + جلبة قادرة على مقاومة إجهادات التشغيل بحيث تقاوم الوصلة إجهاد شد لايقل عن 125 % إجهاد خضوع الأسياخ الموصولة.

يعتبر الإختبار ناجحا فى حالة حدوث كسر فى السيخ بالشروط السابقة أما فى حالة عدم إستيفاء الوصلة الميكانيكية الشرط الوارد فى البند السابق ذكره يمكن قبول الوصلة بشرط ألا تقل المسافة بين الوصلات عن 600مم وألا يقل إجهاد مقاومة الوصلة فى الشد عن إجهاد الخضوع كما هو موضح فى الكود المصرى.










*


----------



## اكسترا ايجيبت (22 ديسمبر 2011)

*وفي إنتظار أي إستفسار بخصوص الوصلات الميكانيكية .*


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات قيمة ومفيدة


----------



## Mohamed laith (29 يوليو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (14 يناير 2014)

فعلا مشاركه قويه وبفضل الله إستفدت كتير
:76:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:76:​


----------



## samirgad (5 أكتوبر 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

